# New Exec Expat: Housing?



## bdnkj

Greetings,
My wife, daughter and I will be relocating to BA for a one-year assignment next summer. We have heard Lincoln is a good school for her and would like to live nearby. My company will ship my furniture to Argentina so we're looking for a nice (maybe upscale) non-furnished home in a safe community. Any suggestions? Thanks!


----------

